# Custom 12'' trike frame. For sale or trade for



## 68_STINGRAY (Sep 21, 2010)

CUSTOM 12'' TRIKE FRAME FOR SALE OR TRADE

I HAVE THIS 12'' CUSTOM MADE TRIKE FRAME. HAD IT SINCE JAN. OF THIS YEAR. WAS BUILDING IT FOR DONATION TO A CHILD FOR CHRISTMAS, BUT SADLY I COULD NOT GET THE CORRECT PEOPLE FOR THE JOB THIS YEAR. THERE ARE THINGS NEEDED DONE ON THE FRAME WHICH NEED TENDED TO BEFORE IT WILL RIDE CORRECTLY. I HOPE TO FIND IT A NEW HOME WERE IT WILL GET THAT MUCH NEEDED TLC.I HAVE THE REAR TRIKE AXLES THAT CAME WITH IT ALONG WITH THE CUSTOM BENT FORK NOT PICTURED. LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME
MATT        (PICTURES BELLOW)

TRADE WISE I NEED 26'' CHROME BEACH CRUISER  WHITE WALL TIRES,72 SPOKE RIMS WITH FOOT BREAK,STRAIGHT SPRINGER FORK WITH CROWN AND ACCESSORIES,21.1 GOOSENECK WITH 2 SCREWS,///20'' GOLD AND CHROME PARTS FOR A LOWRIDER BICYCLE,GOLD CRANK,GOLD CHAIN WITH LINK,CHROME SPROCKET,CHROME SPEAR PEDALS.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Oct 10, 2010)

Sold!!!sold!!!sold!!!


----------

